# Unsure?



## gottafish (May 4, 2009)

Can anyone positively identify this fish? Is it a hybrid?


----------



## icefishermen (Nov 5, 2010)

that,s a nice fish how big was it,s


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Not hybred.?...looks Great


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like a bluegill x green sunfish.


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I believe that is a hybrid bluegill, a cross between a bluegill and a sunfish. They can get bigger than that!


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

looks like something taken out of the bass pro tank


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

great looking manbearpig


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Holy cow! If you got that one on a fly rod make sure you put plenty of ice on your wrist.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

im not real good at this game, but was gonna say it was or had some greenie in it...
absolute giant panfish, regardless what his race creed or color is.

Isint the outline on the tailfin a typical green sunfish indenity mark?

HB


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am a novice when it comes to identifying the various members of _Centrarchidae_.

Bluegill (Lepomis macrochiris)
Crappie, including
White crappie (Pomoxis nigromaculatus)
Black crappie (Pomoxis annularis)
Flier (Centrarchus macropterus)
Green sunfish (Lepomis cyanellus)
Redear sunfish (Lepomis microlophus)
Redbreast sunfish (Lepomis auritus)
Spotted sunfish (Lepomis punctatus)
Pumpkinseed (Lepomis gibbosus)
Warmouth (Chaenobryttus gulosus)


Even though I've caught thousands of them, I've never really studied the differences between the similar . ( Until now  )

My assumption is based on the size of the fish & the coloration.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

lol @ manbearpig thats some funny stuff!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

looks like a heathly gill to me i have some like that in my pond grandkids have a bakk catching them .


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

here is one i caught last year in a creek, i believe it is a mix between a bluegill and a green sunfish, the same as your guys. 9 1/2"


----------



## gottafish (May 4, 2009)

I know I caught one that weighed 1 1/2 lbs. Did not have the scales for that one though.


----------



## StillH2OBasser (Oct 24, 2010)

a bluegill is a bluegill


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I stole this chart from our forums last year, but I've not had a chance to test its accuracy yet. I don't think I have enough info from that picture to classify it:

**How to properly identify sunfish**

1. Pectoral fins long and pointed, extending to or beyond the anterior rim of the eye when bent forward - go to 2.
Pectoral fins shorter and tips rounded - go to 4.

2. Dark spot on the back portion of the dorsal fin; body with vertical bars - bluegill
No dark spot and body without bars - go to 3.

3. Pectoral fins very long and extending to or beyond the dorsal fin base - redear (shellcracker)
Pectoral fins shorter not extending to the dorsal fin - pumpkinseed

4. Tongue with a tooth patch - warmouth
No tooth patch - go to 5.

5. Lateral line scales 43-50; relatively large mouth, jaw extending to or well beyond front rim of eye- go to 6.
Lateral line scales 32-43; small mouth; white margin on the opercular lobe - longear

6. Large mouth; body "bass-like"; dark spot on the back portion of the dorsal fin (not essential); opercular lobe bony and inflexible - green sunfish
Mouth smaller, deeper body, no dark spot on dorsal fin; opercular lobe fleshy - redbreast


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

looks like a shellcracker (redear)


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

its a bluegill/green sunfish Hybrid. i have a few ponds i visit that have a lot of them and yes they get HUGE and are excellent fighters!


----------



## WALGILL (Jan 29, 2008)

I catch those in a lake in Indiana and hate to filet them, they arent as easy to filet as a gill. Looks as though it has some parasites/worms in the skin they never bothered me but my partner wont eat them. I never see the worms on a fish till late summer. nice catch!!!


----------

